# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galstenen bij kind van 1 jaar

## Heidi

Hallo,

Wij hebben een dochter van ruim 1 jaar. Enkele weken geleden zijn bij haar galstenen geconstateerd. We zaten al een poosje in het medische circuit vanwege groei en ontwikkelingsachterstand. De laatste maanden gaat het op deze vlakken erg goed (zonder duidelijke oorzaak voor deze plotselinge omslag). Ze heeft wel een koemelkallergie en heeft hiervoor een dieet.
Nu is er tot op heden nog geen oorzaak gevonden voor de galstenen en er wordt (omdat ze er gelukkig momenteel geen last van heeft) een afwachtend beleid gevoerd met af en toe een echo en bloedprikken.
Nu kunnen wij ons daar op zich wel in vinden maar we blijven het toch erg vreemd vinden dat een kindje van 1 een aandoening heeft die normaal gesproken bij veel oudere mensen voorkomt.
Onze vraag is of er mensen zijn die ook een kind met galstenen hebben en hoe dat verder is verlopen.
Voor de kenners; ze heeft geen sferocytose 

Alvast bedankt voor de eventuele reacties, 

Heidi

----------


## angela15

> Hallo,
> 
> Wij hebben een dochter van ruim 1 jaar. Enkele weken geleden zijn bij haar galstenen geconstateerd. We zaten al een poosje in het medische circuit vanwege groei en ontwikkelingsachterstand. De laatste maanden gaat het op deze vlakken erg goed (zonder duidelijke oorzaak voor deze plotselinge omslag). Ze heeft wel een koemelkallergie en heeft hiervoor een dieet.
> Nu is er tot op heden nog geen oorzaak gevonden voor de galstenen en er wordt (omdat ze er gelukkig momenteel geen last van heeft) een afwachtend beleid gevoerd met af en toe een echo en bloedprikken.
> Nu kunnen wij ons daar op zich wel in vinden maar we blijven het toch erg vreemd vinden dat een kindje van 1 een aandoening heeft die normaal gesproken bij veel oudere mensen voorkomt.
> Onze vraag is of er mensen zijn die ook een kind met galstenen hebben en hoe dat verder is verlopen.
> Voor de kenners; ze heeft geen sferocytose 
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor de eventuele reacties, 
> ...




Haai de dokter zij ook tegen mijn dat het niet kon dat kinder galstenen krijgen k ben zelf 15 en heb galstenen het komt ook bijna niet voor dat kinder galstenen krijgen maar het kan wel ik ben benieuwd als jullie al een ego grafie hebben gedaan van de boven buik groetjes en ik hoop dat jullie snel weten wat ze heeft sterkte de mee groetjes angela

----------


## jantje04

Hallo,

Wij hebben een dochter van nu bijna 5 jaar .
Bij haar zijn er galstenen gevonden op de leeftijd van 3 jaar.We zitten nog steeds in de medische molen.
Ook heeft zij nog veel klachten.
Hoop iets terug te horen.

Gr.Anita

----------


## katje45

> Hallo,
> 
> Wij hebben een dochter van nu bijna 5 jaar .
> Bij haar zijn er galstenen gevonden op de leeftijd van 3 jaar.We zitten nog steeds in de medische molen.
> Ook heeft zij nog veel klachten.
> Hoop iets terug te horen.
> 
> Gr.Anita


Hoi Anita,

Verschikkelijk te lezen dat je dochter al zo jong deze klachten heeft. En dat ze tevens nog steeds veel klachten heeft. Hoop dat er snel een oplossing voor haar komt. 
Verder weet ikzelf hier niets over.

----------


## Murielle

Hallo ouders,

Veel artsen en specialisten blijken een galsteenoplossend medicijn dat Ursochol heet niet te kennen. Het wordt in geval van levercirrose al wel bij kinderen gebruikt, dus ik denk dat de leeftijd geen probleem zal zijn. Bij mij zijn na 20 jaar al mijn galstenen weg, zonder complicaties. Op internet kan je mijn verhaal vinden door te googelen op 'galstenen' en 'jouwweb' en om meer over het medicijn te weten te komen door b.v. 'galstenen' en 'medicijn' in te typen. Succes, hopelijk hebben jullie (kinderen) hier wat aan!

Reacties zijn welkom,
Murielle

----------

